# UCA?



## mkhair (May 29, 2017)

Which UCA warhouse is best to work for? UCA2/3/5 ?

and by best I mean least traffic, relatively easy parking, chill(est) delivery areas.

thanks


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

UCA2. If you use the script you can work any of the areas and change daily if you like.

UCA2 has less routes than any other warehouse so much less of a chance to get prime or multiple shifts. I have drivers in UCA2, UCA3, UCA5 and DLA1 running the script.


----------



## mkhair (May 29, 2017)

Are UCA3 and UCA2 still merged ? 

I looked into the script thing, but it is tad bit complicated for my technical level. And when I heard that scripts users also got the email, I figured it's not worth it to learn how to implement the script just to get an email.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Yes, UCA2 and UCA3 are still merged and will stay that way. If you don't want to get stuck in UCA3 traffic then you can use the script.

Yep, emails did go out. There is no magic script or bot that can't be detected. The only method that may work is to run slow enough to not be flagged but then you end up with the problem of loosing out on blocks to the drivers running faster scripts.

UCA5 is crawling with bot / script users. It is the number one warehouse for Zero Flex and I have several drivers there.

UCA3 is easy to get blocks out of, they are plentiful and can be grabbed by hand but you have to deal with traffic and parking which is why blocks are so plentiful.

I do UCA2 myself with my script. I run it slow enough to get everything I want and still beat out the other bots. UCA2 is chill but 70% of the time you will be catching a block at UCA3 since they are merged.

If you ever decide to try the script hit me up as I do in person training on how to use it as well as setting it up...


----------



## Jenny01 (Apr 12, 2015)

dkcs said:


> Yes, UCA2 and UCA3 are still merged and will stay that way. If you don't want to get stuck in UCA3 traffic then you can use the script.
> 
> Yep, emails did go out. There is no magic script or bot that can't be detected. The only method that may work is to run slow enough to not be flagged but then you end up with the problem of loosing out on blocks to the drivers running faster scripts.
> 
> ...


I'm interested in using a script. 


dkcs said:


> Yes, UCA2 and UCA3 are still merged and will stay that way. If you don't want to get stuck in UCA3 traffic then you can use the script.
> 
> Yep, emails did go out. There is no magic script or bot that can't be detected. The only method that may work is to run slow enough to not be flagged but then you end up with the problem of loosing out on blocks to the drivers running faster scripts.
> 
> ...





dkcs said:


> Yes, UCA2 and UCA3 are still merged and will stay that way. If you don't want to get stuck in UCA3 traffic then you can use the script.
> 
> Yep, emails did go out. There is no magic script or bot that can't be detected. The only method that may work is to run slow enough to not be flagged but then you end up with the problem of loosing out on blocks to the drivers running faster scripts.
> 
> ...


Hi. I'm interested in using a script. I'm at uca5 and it's getting harder and harder every time to get the da blocks.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Private message me here or email to [email protected].


----------

